# Bring puppy home in car with existing dog - yes/no?



## Love GSDs (Feb 18, 2013)

So we are bring our new puppy home on April 7th (yay!) and I was considering bringing my black lab rescue with us. Our lab is 10-11 yrs old fyi. Our plan is to crate the pup for the couple-hour drive. 

Now when I introduced my adult male GSD to my male adult lab-mix rescue I followed the Leerburg "introducing new dog" method and it worked like a charm. I took it slow and steady but with two adult males I couldn't risk fights etc. My 11yr old GSD passed away so introducing a brand new pup to my lab. My lab mix is super confident and attempted to be alpha over my adult GSD (strong aggressive GSD at that). We controlled that but just so you know this isn't a typical chill lab when it comes to other dogs but they did eventually sleep together and play together.

My plan with the new pup will be to have them on leashes at a neutral territory when we get home and I will always crate the pup when we aren't home etc to avoid a nightmare (safety of pup in general plus interaction). Over time this will change of course. I will follow some of Leerburg's methods but typically I have heard adult dogs are easier going with puppies. This is my first time introducing an adult resident dog to a puppy as you can tell. I have read just about every post on intros to resident adult so this i just about the car ride.

So am I crazy to consider bringing my lab along for the two-hour ride and to have him meet the puppy in a car (crate)? 

Thanks all.
Karen


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think it is a good idea to have your adult dog meet the puppy even in a crate for the first time in your car because your adult dog considers the car as his territory. You could take your adult dog and then introduce him to the puppy in a neutral spot which could be the breeder's yard since your adult dog won't consider that his territory. I would also ask the breeder for advice on how to do it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No I would not do that either. I am not sure too many breeders would be happy about a strange dog on their property. I introduced mine by having the puppy in the crate and the dogs coming up to the crate and just took my time....with it.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*NO!*

Absolutely not.

LF


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No. You should not bring your other dog with you. 

Introducing two adult dogs, or an adult dog with an older puppy is different than introducing a baby puppy to an adult. For one thing, you want this puppy to think of the old guy as the head hancho anyway, at least for now. It is perfectly ok to bring the puppy into the exiting dog's territory. And puppies generally have a puppy license, so the the older dog will probably not act stupid to the youngster until he gets to be 4-5 months old. At least not after he understands that the new guy belongs. 

Be careful with the introduction and be sure to crate the pup or separate them BEFORE the old guy become terribly annoyed. But you should not have to go onto neutral territory when it comes to a young pup. 

Now about bringing the other dog to the breeder's and having him in the car for a few hours, I think it is not a good idea. I would not welcome a puppy buyer's dog on my property, and if they hit it off great, the other dog might relax the puppy in the car trip, but if they do not, it will overly stress the puppy. Stressing the pup for a couple of hours on one of its first car trips can lead to problems down the road, like car-sickness. Lots of puppies get car-sick on their way home from the breeder anyway, but your best bet for long term travel, is to make this initial trip as stress-free as possible.


----------



## Love GSDs (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you all!! The old boy will stay home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

With puppies I kinda break all the rules, but then again, my dogs are fine with any dog *I* bring into my home... so? I usually just walk in with said puppy in my arms, let the dogs smell them then plop the puppy on the floor between my legs and allow the dogs to come and greet slowly and calmly. Any intensity gets a "get back" from me to the older dogs.. usually the puppy is playing or exploring with the older dogs trailing behind it within a few minutes..


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

When I drove barker the younger home, barker the elder was with me. They met at the breeders right before we loaded up for the first leg of a 1000+ mile drive. They shared the front seat of a 1/2 ton PU. It was fine.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The last three puppies I've brought home I've had at least one other dog with me and I've never had any issues. Granted, my dogs are always crated in the car, and I've never had issues bringing in a puppy (or foster dog). The puppy just gets plunked down into their new life


----------

